
Ask HN: Sites for Practicing Object Oriented Design - antoaravinth
Hi HN,<p>Are there any sites like hackerrank, hackerearth, which focus mainly on object design oriented solutions in languages like Java?
======
wwalser
I know this isn't a great answer to your question, feel free to ignore it :).

You may find that books are under rated. With all of the free resources
available I find that I often underestimate the value of someone having spent
several hundred hours preparing material specific to a subject that I want to
learn more about.

[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/143390/recomm...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/143390/recommended-
reading-for-object-oriented-application-design-architecture)

~~~
meekins
I am also not aware of such websites since good OO design is difficult to
measure and the major impact is on quality and non-functional aspects of the
system (maintainability, reusability, testability etc).

In addition to the books mentioned in above link I'd like to wholeheartedly
recommend Domain Driven Design by Eric Evans. I've found the described
approach very helpful in design of enterprise applications on the Java
platform.

